# changing cmos battery on Gateway laptop



## cabanas (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to chang cmos battery on Gateway laptop where and how do I get to the motherboard to change the cmos battery


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not so. My Dell has a standard CR2032 on the palmrest with a lead running to a header on the motherboard. It's under the keyboard. If the battery pack provided that power, you'd get a reset everytime you took the battery out. That would be a major pain for people that use more than one main battery. Try and find the service (not user) manual for your model of laptop. Some manufacturers don't provide them and it is very difficult to find instructions for disassembly. If you have no luck, try posting in the laptop forum, perhaps someone there has the same laptop and has a link to the service manual for it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_gateway.html


----------

